# Passenger lsits, ships to Martinique, 1940-41



## Theron (Aug 29, 2018)

Looking for passenger lists for the following ships sailing from Marseille to Martinique, Fr WI arrival dates given:

Charles L. Dreyfus 19 October 1940
Capitaine Paul Lemerle 02 January 1941
Winnipeg 15 February 1941
Wyoming 24 February 1941
Ipanema 14 March 1941
Arizona 31 March 1941
Mont Angel 07 April 1941


This is a long shot attempt to use these lists to eliminate people so as to identify only those refugees on board the Capitaine Paul Lemerle that arrived on 20 April 1941 when checking immigration records to the USA and Mexico.

ANY list or names would be helpful. NOTE: I have done extensive research in immigration records and secondary sources. But I'll take any and all suggestions.


----------

